

The Seven Most Interesting Tech Startups Around Today - burrisj
http://www.justinburris.com/posts/the-seven-most-interesting-tech-startups-around-today/

======
chris_p
I would add coursera and udacity.

~~~
burrisj
Good thinking! I was thinking about which edutech play was really the most
interesting and couldn't quite settle on one. There's really no dominant
contender yet, so I'll hold off until the next list.

